# When to eat, wot to eat & when to train



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys/girls

I'm 9st 10 and about 5.9, people say I'm skinny but cut iv been training at home for about 4weeks with dumbbells, just sighed up to a gym so I can work on more of my body. My aim is to work mainly on my arms & chest and bulk up to about 13st. After reading up on bulking diets it all seems quit striate forward but the thing I'm not sure about is the times I should be eating and how to fit it in with my training as I will be at the gym at all different times. Also many people say eat cottage cheese before bedtime, only thing is I can't stand the stuff. Any advice on a diet plan would be very grateful thank u.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Best advice I can give is put your reading to good use and create a diet plan yourself, then post it up and ask for help that way. If you have done the reading like you say then you should be able to bash something up pretty easily. Rather than leaving it open to suggestions like you have done - doubt you will get too many replies

As far as bed-time meals go I usually have Quark - if you search for it on the forum you will come up with ideas of how to use it

Best of luck

P.S. just my opinion but if you are jus starting out then I would look to working out your whole body rather than just concentrating on having a big chest and arms, working all the bodyparts is important - especially if you want to put on 3 stone

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark_(cheese)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> P.S. just my opinion but if you are jus starting out then I would look to working out your whole body rather than just concentrating on having a big chest and arms, working all the bodyparts is important - especially if you want to put on 3 stoneQUOTE]
> 
> x2 to that - you want to be hitting the compound movements in the gym.
> 
> You don't want to be 3 stone heavier and have chicken legs do you


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

no offence pal but sounds like a hollywood workout... Chest and Arms etc..

being new to training, you need to "eat like a bodybuilder and train like a powerlifter" as the saying goes, dont concentrate on one certain bodyparts, work your entire body and you grow properly.

as unit said - do your research and look at what food you want to eat and post up your "intended diet" that way we can help you out pal.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

1st day in the gym today so I'll take your advice on board and work the whole body. Diet plan got one in mind so I'll post it l8tr Cheers


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

When training you will gain about a third of your wanted 3 stone on your legs so don't neglect them they are very important!


----------



## wastedtime (Nov 18, 2009)

For another reason i would try to work the whole body evenly; i'm a physio student and one thing i have noticed more and more since studying is the number of kids you see in the gym with really protracted shoulders - if you train your chest and it becomes a lot more powerful than your back giving you a muscle imbalance, it can tighten up and force your shoulders forward putting you at a higher risk of injury. I'm all for wanting to build a huge chest, something i would love! Just dont neglect your back  Good luck with your goals mate.


----------

